# Got to be the weirdest Craigslist posting I have ever seen!



## NIK0 (Dec 6, 2007)

http://toronto.en.craigslist.ca/mss/msg/1455235316.html

this guy is on something good


----------



## NIK0 (Dec 6, 2007)

NIK0 said:


> http://toronto.en.craigslist.ca/mss/msg/1455235316.html
> 
> this guy is on something good


should copy and paste it before it disappears.

Phenomenonal Guitar Effects Pedal with numerous sounds+ patch cable - $125 (Mississauga)

Date: 2009-11-07, 7:00AM EST
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]

I have an amazing guitar pedal for sale. I've used only once, it has numerous effects I will list later on and its brand that I'll also list later on For The pedal I either want $125 or you can save yourself a tonne of money by trading me a P.C, P4 1.0 GHZ no lower with 1.5 GB no lower or a Mac G4 1.0GHZ with 1GB RAM no lower for the pedal. It cost $250 when I bought last year. I can show you go it works when you come by free of charge. I will post pics later on today around noon. 

Location: Mississauga
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests
PostingID: 1455235316

Copyright © 2009 craigslist, inc. terms of use privacy policy feedback forum


----------



## bobb (Jan 4, 2007)

At least he will let you "come by free of charge". Personally, I hate having to pay to visit people when I want to try pedals.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Haha, what's with the secrecy? Who's going to arrange coming to his place without knowing what they're coming for??

CL is full of wierdos.


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

Well, if you guys aren't interested in my secret special magic pedal.....that's fine. It has a lot of sounds and awesome stuff and a patch cable, and was really expensive too! Be a little nicer and I'll let you guys look at it for *FREE!!* Just sayin' :smile:


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Clearly just an ignorant and near illiterate fool.


----------



## Evilmusician (Apr 13, 2007)

Damn! he's got the Phenomenonal Guitar Effects Pedal i've been looking for one for ages! kkjuw


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

It probably doesn't have the original screws.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

zontar said:


> It probably doesn't have the original screws.


I think his original screw is loose!


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

well...i went to check it out...whoa...unbelievable...let me try to describe it from memory...as he wouldn't allow any flash photography...

um...lemme see...it was about yay big...had some kinda do-hickey thingy on it...

it gave off strange magnetic waves...emitted from the thingamajig...

i used my cell phone to snap a couple of pics when he wasn't looking...


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

jimihendrix said:


> well...i went to check it out...whoa...unbelievable...let me try to describe it from memory...as he wouldn't allow any flash photography...
> 
> um...lemme see...it was about yay big...had some kinda do-hickey thingy on it...


You go back an get it? The author deleted the ad.:sport-smiley-002:


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

nah...when i returned to go get it...these aliens showed up claiming that it was stolen alien technology...they beamed it aboard their spaceship...then began probing the guy...that's when i left rather quickly...


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Alien probes are a thing to avoid dat's for shure.....


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

jimihendrix said:


> nah...when i returned to go get it...these aliens showed up claiming that it was stolen alien technology...they beamed it aboard their spaceship...then began probing the guy...that's when i left rather quickly...


my buddy chester told me about those aliens. their names are: zarnoff, zabu, zellnor, zelbor, zelmina, and Jeff. they were looking for the continuum transfunctioner, a mysterious and powerful device.


----------

